# Post Your Desktop v.ThisNeverGetsOld



## Chris

Dual monitor Desktop earth.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## daidilus




----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Alpo

That's on my 17" CRT. I'll be getting a 21" widescreen monitor soon.


----------



## DelfinoPie

A Marty Friedman wallpaper I got off his website


----------



## ARTofSHREDDIN

Here's my desktop, RIP Dimebag!


----------



## D-EJ915

I stuck that earth desktop thing on, pretty neat:






ok so I was like "this is gay I can't see shit" so I moved the light over to the right and the dark to the left, yay now I can see shit


----------



## Jeff

Personal laptop:


----------



## Battle-axe

my simple desktop.


----------



## NegaTiveXero




----------



## D-EJ915

D-EJ915 is awesome


[action=D-EJ915]wonders why Chris has 2 weather things in his vista bar thingamajig[/action]

it seems the desktopearth thing is catching on, most excellent! MWAHAHAHA!


----------



## NegaTiveXero

D-EJ915 said:


> D-EJ915 is awesome
> 
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]wonders why Chris has 2 weather things in his vista bar thingamajig[/action]
> 
> it seems the desktopearth thing is catching on, most excellent! MWAHAHAHA!



Maybe he really, really needs to be sure of the weather.

I love this thing, I've had it for a little while.



[action=NegaTiveXero]says D-EJ915 is still ghey.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

[action=D-EJ915]goes meh[/action]

I finally updated the one on my server I picked this random thing off animeyume, it was one of the new ones, old desktop is still the same though






[action=D-EJ915]just noticed the big hand, you know what that means...lol[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Chris - you ever check out Ultramon? It lets you have 2 taskbars at the bottom of the screan, and individual wallpapers and shit. Maybe not yo thing, but I find it pretty damn cool, personally.

Jeff - dude, I'll give you this much. You got some balls posting those desktop images like you do.


----------



## D-EJ915

[action=D-EJ915]wonders what 's desktop looks like, here is the one on my old pc just because... yeahhh[/action]

I know what's on my small laptop, but don't remember what's on my big laptop, lol. ahhh here it is!


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Surprise surprise, my destop(s) (2 monitors) are pictures of...

Can anyone guess?


----------



## D-EJ915

a wolfie? 

I should put some TFs on mine in support of the Überbadass movie coming out on 7/4/07

[action=D-EJ915]checks the server like 1 time each day just to make sure it hasn't flipped some shit or something-or-other so I never even see what's on it, same goes for my old desktop. I never even see the left part of my screen either, it's always covered when I'm on the computer otherwise my monitors are off.[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf

D-EJ915 said:


> a wolfie?


Give the man a prize! 

Yep.


----------



## JPMDan

http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b142/Dan42684/desktop-1.png


----------



## eleven59




----------



## djpharoah

Gentoo Linux on my IBM T20.











Has been online for like 4months.Btw - as you can guess I am a big fan of the Mac OSX operating system. Wish they would make it for x86 computers.


----------



## D-EJ915

Here are some from my laptop, no wireless so no internet upstairs so I took pics lol.

Windowmaker <3





icewm





fluxbox





I know, exciting backgrounds. Funny thing is, I can never get X to work when I set it up to run 1024x480, so I just have it auto-configured at 1024x768 but I lose some of it, obviously  Works ok though haha.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## JJ Rodriguez

The Dark Wolf said:


> Chris - you ever check out Ultramon? It lets you have 2 taskbars at the bottom of the screan, and individual wallpapers and shit. Maybe not yo thing, but I find it pretty damn cool, personally.
> 
> Jeff - dude, I'll give you this much. You got some balls posting those desktop images like you do.



I've been running Ultramon at home and at work for a little while now, it's pretty sweet. I can have 2 different sets of boobs on each screen (at home )


----------



## settite

Whats a good place to find dual monitor backgrounds? The only ones I really like are from Digital Blasphemy so far so I usually just use a single image between both.


----------



## settite

NOTE: World of Warcraft is really weird spanning your display between two monitors!


----------



## Zepp88

Seeing those linux desktops makes me miss it a little, I really need a cheap laptop to use for distros....I have yet to try to Solaris disc that Sun sent me...

My iMacs background is just grey, nice plain grey.


----------



## D-EJ915

I couldn't really find any online solaris info guides so I ditched that shit, it didn't like my dual monitor setup either, it wanted them to both be the same size where they aren't.


----------



## Drew

Too lazy to like blur out any of the proprietary and potentially confidential shit and file names on my desktop, but this is my background:






That Desktop Earth thing is pretty badass, especially if you spend a lot of time communicating with people in other time zones, though.


----------



## Shannon

Yummy....


----------



## Michael

Damn Vista wont let me do printscreen, but that is the image I have on my desktop.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez




----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Jeff

My Ubuntu box at home:






With XP running inside VMware Server:


----------



## Hellbound

This may sound dumb but is there a way to post a picture of my desktop without having to use my digital camera to snap a shot of it? because I can't for the life of me figure out how I could do that. Thanks.


----------



## Toshiro

On 98/XP: Press "Prtscn" and then paste into MSpaint.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

Hellbound said:


> This may sound dumb but is there a way to post a picture of my desktop without having to use my digital camera to snap a shot of it? because I can't for the life of me figure out how I could do that. Thanks.



Yeah, print screen it. I was just being a smart ass and posting my actual desk, and the top of it.


----------



## Hellbound

cool here we go with mine, although for some reason when printing the screen it screws up the quality and resolution quite a bit:


----------



## grimmchaos

Mine- Ubuntu on my Dell 9300 laptop.


----------



## Michael

Cool background, Hellbound.

Here's my current one (I need to go back to XP):


----------



## D-EJ915

linux mint on my laptop, yeah, I'm fucking old school  \m/


----------



## Mastodon




----------



## Toshiro

Windowblinds fake Vista:


----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


> Cool background, Hellbound.
> 
> Here's my current one (I need to go back to XP):



Nice!


----------



## Alpo




----------



## D-EJ915

since I swap around window managers like an asshole and my old pics are deleted now...


----------



## Battle-axe




----------



## eleven59




----------



## eleven59

Shannon said:


> Yummy....



My girlfriend just informed me she once had the exact same desktop at some point  (she's bisexual, not a fan of her music  )


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## F1Filter

Figure I'd post my current one while someone in particular has been banned.


----------



## the.godfather

Here's mine, I don't like anything too complicated. So I try to keep it simple and neat as much as possible.


----------



## adz87

heres my desktop......


----------



## Vegetta




----------



## Ancestor




----------



## D-EJ915

I used this background with fluxbox, but now I changed my windowmaker theme and stuck it on there


----------



## Variant

Reduced to half-size, obviously, the 20.1" high-def flat panel runs a healthy 1680 x 1050.


----------



## D-EJ915

changed it again


----------



## D-EJ915

and I decided to use Enlightenment today:






and yes, I love shading things :3


----------



## OzzyC




----------



## D-EJ915

gah ubuntard!!!  That is a hot guitar


----------



## OzzyC

D-EJ915 said:


> gah ubuntard!!!  That is a hot guitar



Hey, just cause you have more OSs then clothing doesn't mean we all have to.


----------



## D-EJ915

OzzyC said:


> Hey, just cause you have more OSs then clothing doesn't mean we all have to.


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## thadood

<3 Duals.


----------



## OzzyC

thadood said:


> <3 Duals.



jesus/ss.jpg


----------



## thadood

ss-sevenstring is a coincidence.. it stands for screen shot =)


----------



## OzzyC

thadood said:


> ss-sevenstring is a coincidence.. it stands for screen shot =)



I was questioning the first part.


----------



## thadood

Mah nickname, of course!


----------



## Michael

Toshiro said:


>



How did you do printscreen with Vista?


----------



## cow 7 sig

heres mine


----------



## Toshiro

Michael said:


> How did you do printscreen with Vista?



That's not Vista.  It's XP with a Vista-a-like skin using Windowblinds.  I like the way Vista looks, I don't like that it's a resource hog, and I won't pay to be a mirco$oft beta tester.


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> changed it again



Yuki ftw


----------



## D-EJ915

Luck Seven said:


> Yuki ftw


me, not you


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> me, not you



All Rei clones are "ftw" to me, including the ones in L*S, Haruhi, etc...


----------



## D-EJ915

you really need to meet me  then everything will make sense


----------



## Seedawakener




----------



## D-EJ915

whoa, that's pretty ridiculous looking


----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> you really need to meet me  then everything will make sense


----------



## playstopause

@ seedawakener : that's wicked! Where does this image come from?
Here's mine :


----------



## the.godfather

playstopause said:


> @ seedawakener : that's wicked! Where does this image come from?



I would like to know this too please, looks awesome!


----------



## Seedawakener

Its part of the artwork for Symphony X's Paradise lost... I hade to take this picture and cut some in it to get it the way i wanted. 





not the best resolution on my screen, but it sure looks really awesome anyway!


----------



## playstopause

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff

My Ubuntu box at work:


----------



## Thomas

The Symphony X artwork is absolutely stunning. I wish I could find version of it with a higher resolution, to fit my screen, though.


----------



## D-EJ915

my taskbar autohides btw...


----------



## Benzesp

Win 3.1FTW


----------



## Zepp88

^


----------



## playstopause




----------



## Benzesp

You know that deserves rep


----------



## D-EJ915

Benzesp said:


> Win 3.1FTW


I had 3.1 on my laptop last month  except mine was alternating black/purple background. I should stick it on there again, I have 98 2000 and XP on it  This is my small one not my better one.


----------



## Lucky Seven

Benzesp said:


> Win 3.1FTW



I remember 3.1


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## D-EJ915

made my desktop kinda sorta look like Irix, heh






btw I like purple if you didn't notice.


----------



## Berger

D-EJ915 since you seem to have wallpapers with anime girls, maybe you could help me track down I had before but deleted.

Best I can describe is that is was an anime girl with headphones on kneeling before what appears to be a mac laptop drinking something, and the headphone are connected to a mini disc player.

I've been looking for it this morning to no avail


----------



## Battle-axe

Mine is pretty boring.


----------



## D-EJ915

Berger said:


> D-EJ915 since you seem to have wallpapers with anime girls, maybe you could help me track down I had before but deleted.
> 
> Best I can describe is that is was an anime girl with headphones on kneeling before what appears to be a mac laptop drinking something, and the headphone are connected to a mini disc player.
> 
> I've been looking for it this morning to no avail


 no idea man


----------



## Berger

no problem I'll keep looking


----------



## Blexican




----------



## Lucky Seven

Blexican said:


>



I CAME









































































































All over your screen.

Oh, I see you use VLC, niiiiiice.


----------



## Berger

Here is the current screenshot of my ibook, which I got running ubuntu over the weekend, thanks D-EJ915 for finding the image for me.

Also the java 3d thing I was thinking of is this
https://lg3d.dev.java.net/

I downloaded the live cd, but have yet to try it


----------



## D-EJ915

cool man, she's got MDs too, didn't notice that before.

btw wmclockmon, wmmon and wmifs ftw plus the wifi quality one which I have on my laptop lol.


----------



## Berger

I've been having too much fun playing with all the dockapps, found a lot of them that I use to use, 7+ years ago.

I use to have a toshiba satellite ~120mhz, and the only way to turn the fan on was with a dockapp that someone had made.


----------



## playstopause

Lucky Seven said:


> I CAME



You like men with leather jackets and long hair?


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## crazy_cree

desktop

before


for those who don't remember these grapes^


----------



## B Lopez

local spot


----------



## Rick

I can't believe you couldn't find it before him, Jeff.


----------



## rahul_mukerji




----------



## playstopause

Mmm... Widescreen


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## the.godfather

Nice background, really suits the widescreen!  

Good to see another ZoneAlarm user too, great piece of software.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes




----------



## playstopause




----------



## D-EJ915

I started using windowmaker again =3


----------



## D-EJ915

I've been using a lot of different stuff lately, and here's my latest one with CTWM:

I know you love the fucking badass window decorations  Took fucking forever to make my own GTK/icon themes to match it though :/ Btw the theme matches the background too, and so does the XMMS skin.


----------



## Lucky Seven

playstopause said:


> You like men with leather jackets and long hair?



I like things fast and hard, just like Dream Theater.


----------



## playstopause

Lucky Seven said:


> I like things fast and hard, just like Dream Theater.



Took a long time to answer that one


----------



## Hellbound

Here is my new desktop wallpaper I have. I think it's pretty mean looking.


----------



## D-EJ915

Some guys on nekochan were talking about how you could make FVWM look like Irix so I gave it a whack, made my wallpaper for it too...customized it to look how I wanted (not those hidous green and gold colours) and voila! lol

I should set it up to use the chess icons which are the best thing ever.


----------



## D-EJ915

ok I changed it around a bit to make it more magical (like specify programs having now title bar, having it on the right/left/top and made it default to the left and added some fun pixmaps for the buttons and got rid of the stupid default button icon things. I also changed the titlebar to always be black...and changed the border colour to purple4 from darkviolet (was too bright) but kept the text colour darkviolet.

Fuckin 1.5GB of my ram is cached 

Ok, basically the 2 long bars (exaile and µtorrent) will "open" to the left if I right click on the titlebar of whatever one I want to "unshade." This is badass  I also made pidgin and opera have it on the top and obviously the windowmaker dockapps aren't supposed to have a titlebar, I also removed the wine system tray titlebar (the little u thing under all the coloured bars).






btw the buttons look like this, converting to jpg made them look like shit:


----------



## D-EJ915

AAAGHHHH!!!!!!

I finally got GDM to work with 2 different window managers, ended up having to make a file type in what I wanted, make that executable then have GDM execute that. Sheesh!! what a POS GDM is, lol.

Anyway this is what I set it up to do for now haha:






Only bad thing is, what's on one monitor is stuck on that monitor, you can't drag shit from one to the other, it doesn't work, lol. You could technically "pause" a program, delete it from one window manager then have the other one call it up, but that's a pain in teh ass


----------



## TomAwesome

Wooah, what's going on in sd_purple.jpg, Jeffycakes?


----------



## D-EJ915

What ya mean what's going on?  http://dej915.serveftp.com/stuff/backgrounds/1188511594425.jpg <-- background if you want it

Here's a nice worksafe one: http://dej915.serveftp.com/stuff/backgrounds/4ch/1192125064694.png


----------



## TomAwesome

I'll pass  I kinda like that bear, though!


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Cyanide_Anima

here's my ubuntu desktop. i use it for everything except for recording, which i boot into windows xp.


----------



## D-EJ915

I busted out good 'ol MWM today. Finally got the config to fucking work, bah.

anyway: The background, Noein, that anime fucking rules, you should watch it.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Lucky Seven

D-EJ915 said:


> anyway: The background, Noein, that anime fucking rules, you should watch it.



Yeah, Noein was pretty good.


----------



## D-EJ915

Here's MWM (made to look like CDE aka old school, lol)

anyway, the background looks like shit because I jacked up the res on it and adjusted the contrast/brightness haha.


----------



## D-EJ915

after using FVWM for a long ass time


decided to go back to windowmaker


----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Toshiro

She did have a smoking body in Jedi.


----------



## playstopause

Leia.


----------



## D-EJ915

Nothing exciting on the left screen so I decided to just post the right one

I pinkified my desktop


----------



## Lucky Seven

I call this background "Smell the Glove"


----------



## the.godfather

Where did the Leia background come from btw? 

Do you happen to have a link?


----------



## TomAwesome

the.godfather said:


> Where did the Leia background come from btw?
> 
> Do you happen to have a link?



For whatever reason, I had Googled Carrie Fisher, and it was just there! I wasn't looking for wallpaper, but I saw it and figured why not.

Carrie Fisher Wallpaper Gallery


----------



## playstopause

So funny...

This is what's on my desktop right now :







TomAwesome said:


> Carrie Fisher Wallpaper Gallery





+1 Love her.


----------



## Zepp88




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## TomAwesome

"It does the world"?


----------



## D-EJ915

it's better with the rest of it



wallpaper said:


> Being to make unexpectedly simple it does the world


 wtf


----------



## Blexican




----------



## TomAwesome

Mmmm, emulation. I spy Trillian. Which service(s) are you on?


----------



## Uber Mega

I has a 24" and 19" running together...Gotta fill them with something:


----------



## playstopause

Don't you feel like someone is looking at you while you're at your computer?


----------



## Uber Mega

playstopause said:


> Don't you feel like someone is looking at you while you're at your computer?



It keeps me in check


----------



## D-EJ915

that guy is gross


----------



## Blexican

TomAwesome said:


> Mmmm, emulation. I spy Trillian. Which service(s) are you on?



AIM and MSN, usually.


----------



## Lucky Seven

It's pretty freaking sweet.


----------



## D-EJ915

what the hell, when does that come out


----------



## Lucky Seven

In Fall 2008 me thinks!


----------



## Uber Mega

Lucky Seven said:


> In Fall 2008 me thinks!



Flying Guillotine!


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## D-EJ915

ftw!!! I forgot what that comic is called though...

ah ctrl-alt-del nevermind


----------



## Vegetta

my Xebec from Pirates of the Burning Seas


----------



## Uber Mega

A Viper from BSG


----------



## Lucky Seven

^Lol at the Primus thing!


----------



## Uber Mega

Lucky Seven said:


> ^Lol at the Primus thing!



The what now?


----------



## Despised_0515

whitechapel ftw


----------



## TomAwesome

Uber Mega said:


> The what now?



The emblem on the side of that vehicle says "PRIMUS".


----------



## Uber Mega

TomAwesome said:


> The emblem on the side of that vehicle says "PRIMUS".



Ahhh i see, it's all so clear now. Thanks


----------



## Vegetta

New one i made


----------



## Uber Mega

That's a scary chap!

Here's my current one (click the expand bar for full effect):


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Alpo




----------



## loktide




----------



## courtney2018

Here's mine. I keep a mininum of icons up on the screen. I prefer going thru the Start button to get to just about everything.

This is a custom Photoshop of Battlestar pics that I put together some time ago. I colored their eyes so that it would stand out as well.








​


----------



## CatPancakes




----------



## Nerina




----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Uber Mega

courtney2018 said:


> Here's mine. I keep a mininum of icons up on the screen. I prefer going thru the Start button to get to just about everything.
> 
> This is a custom Photoshop of Battlestar pics that I put together some time ago. I colored their eyes so that it would stand out as well.



Battlestar FTW!!

You've inspired me to dig up my old Battlestar thread on here, new season is gonna kick butt!


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## cow 7 sig

my new one


----------



## Xaios




----------



## Psychoface

Digital Blasphemy 3D Wallpaper
usually just grab random shit off there


----------



## Xaios

Psychoface said:


> Digital Blasphemy 3D Wallpaper
> usually just grab random shit off there



I used to get wallies from there, but it's been a loooong time. By the looks of things, he's improved quite significantly over the years.


----------



## TomAwesome

These are pretty old, but I just stumbled on some old screenies from when I was trying out this Sphere somethingorother that turned your desktop into a three-dimensional sphere you could arrange your windows in. I didn't end up keeping it, but it was kind of neat.


----------



## playstopause

^

Neat! What software does this?


----------



## Chris




----------



## TomAwesome

playstopause said:


> ^
> 
> Neat! What software does this?



SphereSite

Looks like they've worked on it a bit since I had it.


----------



## playstopause

Thanks!


----------



## HotRodded7321

Simple, but kickass none the less...


----------



## goth_fiend

I love my new computer


----------



## Thin_Ice_77




----------



## playstopause

^


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## goth_fiend




----------



## Toshiro




----------



## Berger

Here is what I'm using, I'd do a normal screenshot, but icons cover 2/3rds of my screen


----------



## D-EJ915

hueg file alert


----------



## Lucky Seven




----------



## TomAwesome




----------



## Lucky Seven

TomAwesome said:


>



PLAY DII WITH ME. THAT IS ALL.


----------



## The Atomic Ass

How's my desktop? You like?


----------



## Lucky Seven

Who's ass is that? It's nice.


----------



## D-EJ915

that's what happens when you wear a swim suit 2 sizes too small lol


----------



## The Atomic Ass

D-EJ915 said:


> that's what happens when you wear a swim suit 2 sizes too small lol



I hope you're not implying that there's anything wrong with that picture... 



Lucky Seven said:


> Who's ass is that? It's nice.



I wish I knew.


----------



## mat091285

VicerExciser said:


> whitechapel ftw



Care to share that wallpaper? Where did you find it .. new Whitechapel fan here ..


----------



## D-EJ915

here's mine on the beastly jane right now


----------



## Despised_0515

mat091285 said:


> Care to share that wallpaper? Where did you find it .. new Whitechapel fan here ..



Yeah man, when I get home I'll send you the file in a PM.


----------



## TomAwesome

Wow, that's some really old school Toonami there, Jeffycakes.


----------



## turmoil

what uppppp


----------



## D-EJ915

TomAwesome said:


> Wow, that's some really old school Toonami there, Jeffycakes.


the only toonami


----------



## FortePenance




----------



## D-EJ915

nice broken screen, lol


----------



## FortePenance

Haha yeah, I was searching for a stock of cracked earth on google and saw this and figured... why not.


----------



## Mr. S

this is mine...


----------



## TomAwesome

...the hell?


----------



## D-EJ915

r u serious? I just saw some dude with that as his background on another forum the other day


----------



## Mr. S

yeah me and my mate bang on about cats loads  hell I don't even own one but I sure love em.

Long Cat is a big source of amusement (especially since we found out his cat can stretch out like that) I even made a Longcake one weekend:






[action= Mr. S] should really learn to act his age  [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915

whoaaa  that is so win


----------



## Mr. S

and it _was_ delicious too


----------



## FortePenance

Mr. S said:


> [action= Mr. S] should really learn to act his age  [/action]



Fuck that, 90s Nickelodeon had the best cartoons ever.  I had the Angry Beavers as my background before.


----------



## Shannon

Mr. S said:


> this is mine...



Dude, you gotta send me that wallpaper. awesome!


----------



## God Hand Apostle

20,000 Leagues Exhibit from Disneyland in 1955.


----------



## D-EJ915

jules verne ftw


----------



## Zak1233

had this one for a while now, its time for a change soon lol getting bored of it


----------



## D-EJ915

that wallpaper is pretty tits, got a link to it?


also how the hell do you read text that small? lol


----------



## Zak1233

D-EJ915 said:


> that wallpaper is pretty tits, got a link to it?
> 
> 
> also how the hell do you read text that small? lol


 
i just sorta got used to it  
and yah i'll upload to image shack and pm you


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## All_¥our_Bass

For the H.P. Lovecraft fans.


----------



## Zepp88

What in the hell is up with your resolution?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

Mr. S said:


> this is mine...


 
A challenger enters!! 



Zepp88 said:


> What in the hell is up with your resolution?


 
Photobucket turned it into a jpg when I uploaded it.


----------



## TomAwesome

Zepp88 said:


> What in the hell is up with your resolution?



I'm curious, too. 800x600? Even my ancient secondary computer is running 1024x768. And America Online??


----------



## Zepp88

TomAwesome said:


> I'm curious, too. 800x600? Even my ancient secondary computer is running 1024x768. And America Online??



I know! It's a Packard Bell!


----------



## TomAwesome

Zepp88 said:


> I know! It's a Packard Bell!







All_¥our_Bass;1162669 said:


> Photobucket turned it into a jpg when I uploaded it.



Ok, I understand that, but that still doesn't say much about why your desktop is running 800x600.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

I like it like that. My mother and I don't have the greatest eyesight btw, anything smaller that that hurts my eyes.


----------



## TomAwesome

You can adjust the settings so you can have larger text even at bigger resolutions. I did that on my dad's computer just yesterday. But I mean, if you like how that works for you, then cool. It's just bizarre to see resolutions that small nowadays when the average resolution is about double that.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

Recycle bin is double click on the snakes eye, it glows when hovered over


----------



## TomAwesome

Is that Windows Blinds or some Vista theme? I like that minimalistic start button.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

TomAwesome said:


> You can adjust the settings so you can have larger text even at bigger resolutions. I did that on my dad's computer just yesterday. But I mean, if you like how that works for you, then cool. It's just bizarre to see resolutions that small nowadays when the average resolution is about double that.


 
I don't like the look of the bigger text. Plus I seldom need more than that for what I do.


----------



## Paul Malmsteen

TomAwesome said:


> Is that Windows Blinds or some Vista theme? I like that minimalistic start button.



It is a theme called SlanXP, there's heaps of different versions but I use 2.0 I think.

I use XP. I used to use windows blinds but I got some rendering and cpu usage issues and did more bad than good. It was probably the theme I was using, but I like this better anyway lol.


----------



## TomAwesome

I'm using SlanXP Final now, but I can't get the mouse hover in the task bar to be that neat color it shows on Photoshop in the screenshot.  Oh well, it's still pretty neat.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77

Bumpity Bump, I like ths thread.

Here's my current one-


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## TomAwesome

Is that a Borg cube?


----------



## D-EJ915

yeah dude

I'm talking to my friend Katie and she knows a girl whose last name is Borg!!! how awesome is that


----------



## TomAwesome

The current desktop on my secondary. Nothing too special, really.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## TomAwesome

"Please insert disc 2"


----------



## All_¥our_Bass




----------



## Snorelax




----------



## Guitarman700

Thought I'd bump this. here's mine.


----------



## RG7

but seriously


----------



## Cabinet

Yes, I am a neat freak.


----------



## Prydogga

My current:






How it was a while ago, I want to get back the old dock style.


----------



## ry_z

As someone who saves a screenshot of their desktop every time they change wallpapers, I approve of this thread. 

Currently:






24" + 20" monitors.


----------



## Cabinet

Prydogga said:


> My current:



What kind of dock is that and how can I get it?


----------



## leandroab

My desktop is a slideshow of my fractal art...

Example:


----------



## Cabinet

That last one is really cool, sort of reminds me of this nebula wallpaper I have


----------



## habicore_5150

one of my wallpapers on my computer at home






and yes, i like the game series


----------



## Chickenhawk




----------



## possumkiller




----------



## ry_z




----------



## metal_sam14

Currently rocking this glorious image for both work and home machines:


----------



## Prydogga

Holy shit, is that the real artwork? (Yes I live under a rock, within a cave, under another rock.)


----------



## Bekanor

Excellent taste I must say. 


Although right click -> view -> uncheck "show desktop icons" for true victory.


----------



## CooleyJr

Bekanor said:


> Excellent taste I must say.
> 
> 
> Although right click -> view -> uncheck "show desktop icons" for true victory.



Why, thank you! 

I made sure none of her glory was hindered in any way, my good sir.


----------



## Bekanor

CooleyJr said:


> Why, thank you!
> 
> I made sure none of her glory was hindered in any way, my good sir.




Well I can accept that. 


I just like things clean, I'm never in a position where the extra 2 seconds it takes to go into "all programs" to run stuff is mission critical.


----------



## Sicarius

I have a thing for Super Cars...


----------



## Chickenhawk

New wallpaper:


----------



## vampiregenocide

This was my wallpaper.


----------



## metal_sam14

Prydogga said:


> Holy shit, is that the real artwork? (Yes I live under a rock, within a cave, under another rock.)



Yes it is the real artwork


----------



## Rook

Let's see 'em folks.

Keeping it SFW as well


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Is that Buddy Holly? I was just reading about how he came out on the Ed Sullivan show back in the 50s, and when he sang his hit song at the time "Oh Boy", he got the plug pulled on his guitar because he refused to take out the line: "all my life I've been hesitatin', but tonight there'll be no more waitin". 
Guess it was too much for the 50s. You can see the video on youtube and hear the moment they pulled the plug even though he keeps playin.

Sorry I couldn't supply a pic of my background


----------



## Guitarman700

Gentlemen, BEHOLD!


----------



## metal_sam14

why don't you post them in this 11 page strong thread already dedicated to the topic?

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...792-post-your-desktop-v-thisnevergetsold.html


----------



## Dan

Bands album art


----------



## Guitarman700

Plug said:


> Bands album art



That's fucking awesome.


----------



## Dan

MIDNIGHT-REALM.COM


----------



## Guitarman700

Plug said:


> MIDNIGHT-REALM.COM


Oh, sweet, I'll order another copy.


----------



## TimSE

I have this


----------



## simulclass83

Just changed it to this.


----------



## Rook

metal_sam14 said:


> why don't you post them in this 11 page strong thread already dedicated to the topic?
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/co...792-post-your-desktop-v-thisnevergetsold.html



Old thread is old 

I expected there'd be one, didn't think to check.

Yeah it's Buddy Holly, the line on my record is "all my life I been a'waitin, there won't be no hesitatin' (oh boy)" etc. I dunno why, but the dude's a bit of an icon to me.

EDIT: I'm expecting this'll get merged/closed. Hopefully the former


----------



## BrainArt

This is the one I use:


----------



## JamesM

I have 257.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Dead Undead

Fucking LOVE Mastodon's artwork. Anyone know who does it all?





I'm using someone else's computer since mine is currently out of commission so it's not the desktop on here.


----------



## HaMMerHeD

I'm a fan of simplicity.


----------



## Rook

Woo!

Merged>closed thanks mods!


----------



## djpharoah

Fun111 said:


> Woo!
> 
> Merged>closed thanks mods!


----------



## rogrotten

> Fucking LOVE Mastodon's artwork. Anyone know who does it all?


it's a guy called Paul Romano, here's his website Paul Romano | Workhardened he does some crazy stuff.


----------



## ry_z

I think a rainbow vomited on my computers.


----------

